# Quick Head Question



## steamurr (Jul 11, 2018)

All -- Going ahead and replacing all my sprinklers with the Hunter PGJ Rotors. As you can see from the image, there are eight sprinklers in zone 2 and five in zone 4. I believe I'm just going to use all of the same sprinkler heads for everything south of the sidewalk; my question is in regards to the two sprinklers north of the sidewalk. Because all of the sprinklers are in zone 2, what's the best head that's compatible with the rest of the PGJ Rotors in that zone that can cover that 4x50' strip? Does it matter too much, or is there anything I can get to test? It's hard to tell if the strip nozzles hunter sells would do the job here.



On another note, I've been running my system with all zones at once. I just bought a Rochio; is it best to stagger the zones running to get maximum water pressure?

Thanks!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@g-man @steamurr


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The positions of the heads in the strip will not do the job. There should be 1 in each corner. If the strips are used in the same zone, then you need to calculate the precipitation rate to make it match. Ideally the strips should be their own zone.


----------



## steamurr (Jul 11, 2018)

That's what I figured and probably why I have more trouble with the strip than the rest of the yard. I'll work on making that change. Thanks!


----------

